# First try at back bacon



## everreadyusmc (Aug 28, 2016)

I have been really wanting to try my hand at making bacon but was concerned about messing up an expensive pork belly so I decided to try back bacon first since pork loin is cheap. Sorry I did not have any images of the dry cure process, I always seem to get a little ahead of myself. But I will explain what I did for the dry cure process.

I used the iSmokeHog's Cure Calculator with its standard bacon defaults set to lbs. with 2.0% salt, 1.0% sugar and 156ppm Sodium Nitrite.

Starting with a loin that weighed just under 12 pounds and cut into five pieces weighing just over two pounds a piece so that they would be manageable and fit into a gallon size ziploc during the curing process.

Total curing time was two weeks. Each piece was washed and dried overnight in my outdoor fridge on wire racks to develop the pellicle, then into the smoker for an hour without smoke to dry further.

.













IMG_1403.JPG



__ everreadyusmc
__ Aug 28, 2016






First hour without smoke.













IMG_1405.JPG



__ everreadyusmc
__ Aug 28, 2016






Four hours later, beginning to really take the smoke.













IMG_1409.JPG



__ everreadyusmc
__ Aug 28, 2016






Six hours in and it has really developed a beautiful deep red mahogany color and reached my desired 140 degree temperature.













IMG_1410.JPG



__ everreadyusmc
__ Aug 28, 2016






Finished product and back on the rack to cool prior to putting it in the fridge to rest.













IMG_1413.JPG



__ everreadyusmc
__ Aug 28, 2016






Sample of sliced back bacon. Sorry that I did not have an image of some pan fried, wife and my three kids were eating it as fast as I could cook it and was more worried about self preservation than taking pictures at that point
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  It did taste fantastic though, very bacony and hammy if that makes sense, maybe a touch to much smoke, may cut it back to four hours smoke next time or exercise more patience to let it rest longer than 24 hours.













IMG_1416.JPG



__ everreadyusmc
__ Aug 28, 2016






Whole piece of the back bacon on the slicer waiting patiently to be sliced.













IMG_1418.JPG



__ everreadyusmc
__ Aug 28, 2016






All vacuum packed and ready for the freezer. Overall I would say this was a pretty successful first attempt at bacon seeing as the wife and kids totally devoured all that I cooked for breakfast, salt and sugar balance was just right for our liking. Time to move on to a pork belly.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 29, 2016)

Great job!

That's some good looking CB!

Al


----------



## everreadyusmc (Aug 29, 2016)

Thank's Al, I hope that I can continue to improve upon my skills.

Glenn


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 29, 2016)

Points! Great looking bacon!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 29, 2016)

Wow that looks awesome.   Great job.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 30, 2016)

Nicely done! Great color on that CB.


----------



## everreadyusmc (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks everybody for the comments and points, I hope to learn from each and everyone of you.

Glenn


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 1, 2016)

Welcome to the forums!

That back bacon looks great from here!  Quite a few of us make it and have learned what you soon shall learn...  You'll never be able to keep this stuff around!  Family and friends will want more more more!  

Great work and I hope to see more from you soon!


----------



## everreadyusmc (Sep 1, 2016)

Thank you for the kind words CrankyBuzzard


----------



## dogman60 (Oct 8, 2016)

Very nice presentation and great info on your curing and smoking  process .
Looks like a very tasty project back bacon 
!!!! Cudos ..dk


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2016)

Great looking CB, Glenn!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now you're hooked!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## everreadyusmc (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks Bear and Dogman, it sure was tasty. Now on to some belly bacon soon.

Glenn


----------

